
Notify by Facebook - jamesjyu
https://notify.co/
======
jmduke
This is less a comment about this specific app and more a comment about
notifications in general, but I have found that my day-to-day quality of life
and mental state has improved _tremendously_ by disabling all push
notifications except for phone calls and text messages.

Each buzz on my wrist or ding in my earphones that someone had written on my
wall, or mentioned me in a tweet (let alone the non-social notifications: that
your farm is ready for new crops, that your fantasy football team just lost
the lead; that your apps have been updated) took me out of whatever I was
doing, forcing me to trade focus and clarity for a tiny, hollow reassurance
that I was up to date.

Since disabling them, I've felt calmer in my work and personal life. I've been
able to focus on both actual tasks and actual leisure much more easily, as
opposed to dropping out of them to check on my phone every ten or so minutes
(at which point I inevitably get sucked into a different app or timesink.)

Maybe I'm just weird; maybe it's just a placebo thing. I dunno.

There are a number of reasons why this app may be helpful for you. But I urge
you to ask yourself before downloading it: how important is it to you to know
when the newest _Verge_ article comes out? Is it _really_ worth your time and
attention?

~~~
lsiunsuex
Another way to solve this is to declutter and leave on only what truly
matters.

The constant barrage of notifications can be deafening - So:

(for me at least)

Leave email notifications turned on - any and all mail that isn't directly
related to work I do / server stability / etc... unsubscribe

People generally only text me when it's something important - wife going
grocery shopping; friends making plans for a night out, etc... text
notifications stay on

Everything else - twitter, facebook, whatsapp, etc... get silenced / turned
off

Now when the Apple Watch taps me on the wrist, it can assume it's generally
something important.

------
azdle
So, this is a silo'ed reimplementation of RSS feeds, but with push
notifications and privacy problems?

I'm really starting to feel like I'm becoming a major pessimist about new
product announcements these days.

~~~
disposition2
This is the first thing I thought of what I heard about 'Notify', a re-
implementation of RSS with restrictions and depending on the RSS service or
reader you use, considerably less functionality.

------
forgottenpass
Just what I need, more phone notifications.

------
jbob2000
Wow! An easy way to have media conglomerates drip-feed me bias, propaganda,
and advertisements? Thanks Facebook! This is really adding value to my life!

------
rootedbox
Uh... Why do we need a notification middle man???

~~~
evook
We don't, but a lot of people won't resist when one is being pushed on them.
The facebook app just has to force enough "Install now!" Banners in their
customers(/"products") daily view.

------
aheilbut
It does make a lot of sense for notifications to be unbundled from social
networks, individual apps, and the phone operating systems, but there really
ought to be an open protocol for this stuff.

------
andresgottlieb
Ironically, the only good thing I see on this is the non-notification part. A
(very Twitter-ish) succinct curated content filtering/aggregation app.

------
fastest963
Any idea why this is running on Wordpress and not just a static HTML page? I
guess maybe FB's marketing team made the page and not the dev team?

------
SchizoDuckie
Uh, no facebook, no thanks.

They don't seem to understand that their users want facebook to be a _social
network_ not a hub that controls their whole life.

------
iraphael
How is this any different than navigating to FOX or CNN's facebook page,
liking it, and setting the notifications to "All Posts"?

------
djrausch
So, Pushbullet?

~~~
CoderMan
IFTTT?

------
staticautomatic
How on earth did they come up with such a good name for it?

------
littletimmy
We are "connected" enough - thank you.

------
evook
Am I the only one looking at a blank page?

~~~
nabaraz
Probably have to do with Adobe Typekit. There is an overlay of 'wf-loading'
class.

------
nabaraz
so Twitter?

